# Introducing Greyson!



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

We're keeping this little man, Greyson, back from Dani and Tucker's litter. I have been waiting for him for about 3 years!

He's a cream piebald longhair - miniature dachshund.

He's only 6 weeks old now but I'm super pumped 



















Video of Greyson and his brothers eating chicken drumsticks


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww he's a handsome fella!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

My gosh, he is stunning!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what does piebald mean?

that video is priceless.....

i loves me some puppies.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is really cute. And i love the video. Can they actually get any meat off?


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

magicre said:


> what does piebald mean?


It's like a dairy cow -- big white spots mixed in with their base color.

Here's another example:


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

xellil said:


> He is really cute. And i love the video. Can they actually get any meat off?


Yup! They clean it pretty well!


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

Greyson is absolutely beautiful!! Such a sweet expression  

May I ask what type of camera you're using? The photos are lovely!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's adorable! It's funny, I watched the video on your other thread first and he's the pup that immediately jumped out at me and I would have picked from that litter. His little tail is wagging the whole time he's eating. He seems to have a lot of personality!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh my...LOVE LOVE LOVE such a sweetie! 

I couldn't watch the video wouldn't work for me.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Saraswati said:


> Greyson is absolutely beautiful!! Such a sweet expression
> 
> May I ask what type of camera you're using? The photos are lovely!


I use an "old" (2007, ha!) Sony Alpha 100 with the wireless flash (the flash was attached for these pictures).


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

chowder said:


> He's adorable! It's funny, I watched the video on your other thread first and he's the pup that immediately jumped out at me and I would have picked from that litter. His little tail is wagging the whole time he's eating. He seems to have a lot of personality!


He really does have an awesome personality! The whole litter does -- a gaggle of gorgeous, outgoing boys


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Just.Too.Precioussss.....


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

hcdoxies said:


>


oh. dear. god.

cuteness OVERLOAD!!! those eyes!! ahh!! i want him!!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

very beautiful pup......love the little puppy sounds they make.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

O.M.G. Pure innocence... He's precious!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

He is ADORABLE!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Greyson is just adorable!
I really like his name too.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Here are some updated pictures of Greyson - now 8 weeks old!


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

Haha I love the last picture- "Up periscope!" :tongue: He has such a sweet expression and his coloring is to die for!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Saraswati said:


> Haha I love the last picture- "Up periscope!" :tongue: He has such a sweet expression and his coloring is to die for!


Haha, yeah.. Kind of an awkward picture... haha! Thanks so much -- I'm really pleased with him so far


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

He's stunning! I don't know much about doxie conformation, but he's seems like a really nicely put together little guy......and those eyes......he's a little heartbreaker


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> He's stunning! I don't know much about doxie conformation, but he's seems like a really nicely put together little guy......and those eyes......he's a little heartbreaker


Yeah he is, thanks!!! He's had a lot of compliments from colleagues  I've contacted my handler about putting him in the ring when he's old enough... we'll see. The piebald pattern is a bit iffy. While not impossible (there are many piebald CH), it's difficult to find judges who are willing to be "color blind".


----------



## Geekerbell (Jun 27, 2011)

He is soooo gorgeous Molly! I remember watching your live broadcast when he was born - awesome.
And that video of the puppies eating chicken legs in your first post is super. I laugh at myself for being in awe and loving to watch little puppies munch on raw meat, but I just can't help it! Love it! Lol


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Greyson is just a beautiful little pup! Now I want one, haha!


----------

